# Limping duck



## dcullon (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a khaki Campbell female that's limping on on leg. It's been a week now,not worse or better. I looked at her leg and foot. There's no swelling on her leg at all.only thing I can find is on the heal of her foot its a little bigger bump then the other side. It seems hard. It doesn't seem injured .just that swollen bump .i gave her 1/4 cc of penicillin today. Any ideas?


----------



## Caribbean Farmer (Jun 30, 2014)

We had Pekin ducks that always seemed prone to leg injuries. Sorry I'm not much help, if you can find a vet that deals with birds it might be worth having him/her take a look so you'll know what to look for and when to get help with it.


----------



## Amiga (Jul 6, 2014)

The lump could be early bumblefoot, in which case Epsom salt compresses followed by application of triple antibiotic ointment three times a day until it clears should work.

Es is a laxative so don't let her ingest any.

Another option is to follow the first compress with a couple of drops of clear iodine.  Then let it be for three to five days.

There should be something like a dark scab formed.  Soak the foot by letting her swim in lukewarm clean water for half an hour, then see if the scab comes off with a gentle pull.  

If not, dab another drop of clear iodine and wait again.  

If this is not an early bumble, but a pull or sprain, use Epsom salt compresses three times a day on the whole leg and foot.  I follow the evening compress with a tiny dab of Traumeel rubbed on the leg and foot.


----------

